# Elliott: chiesto mega risarcimento a Corea del Sud.



## admin (2 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato dal Financial Times, Elliott, proprietario del Milan, ha chiesto un risarcimento da ben 718 mln di euro totali al governo della Corea del Sud accusa di aver interferito in modo illecito nella fusione tra una società del gruppo Samsung Cheil Industries, anch'essa del gruppo Samsung. Fusione avvenuta nel 2015.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Financial Times, Elliott, proprietario del Milan, ha chiesto un risarcimento da ben 718 mln di euro totali al governo della Corea del Sud accusa di aver interferito in modo illecito nella fusione tra una società del gruppo Samsung Cheil Industries, anch'essa del gruppo Samsung. Fusione avvenuta nel 2015.



I feticisti degli avvocati con l'uccello in mano.


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Financial Times, Elliott, proprietario del Milan, ha chiesto un risarcimento da ben 718 mln di euro totali al governo della Corea del Sud accusa di aver interferito in modo illecito nella fusione tra una società del gruppo Samsung Cheil Industries, anch'essa del gruppo Samsung. Fusione avvenuta nel 2015.



Cause su cause, ma di giocatori forti e di top allenatori nemmeno l'ombra. Elliott mi sa tanto che è un'altro bluff


----------



## alcyppa (2 Maggio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Cause su cause, ma di giocatori forti e di top allenatori nemmeno l'ombra. Elliott mi sa tanto che è un'altro bluff



Più che altro fanno gli affari loro e da quel che ne posso capire io sono bravi nel farlo.

Noi siamo una roba diversa...


----------



## Kayl (2 Maggio 2019)

dd


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Financial Times, Elliott, proprietario del Milan, ha chiesto un risarcimento da ben 718 mln di euro totali al governo della Corea del Sud accusa di aver interferito in modo illecito nella fusione tra una società del gruppo Samsung Cheil Industries, anch'essa del gruppo Samsung. Fusione avvenuta nel 2015.



I soldi per lo stadio


----------



## 7vinte (2 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Capolavoro balistico, ma per i paragoni con Maradona... Questa punizione, al confronto di quella di Diego contro la Juve con la barriera a 4 metri e la porta a 10, è un calcio di rigore contro un portiere zoppo. Senza contare che per le punizioni da lontano, juninho pernambucano rimane un altro pianeta.



Credo tu abbia sbagliato topic


----------



## alexxx19 (2 Maggio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Cause su cause, ma di giocatori forti e di top allenatori nemmeno l'ombra. Elliott mi sa tanto che è un'altro bluff



macchè, quella cifra sarà poi il ns. budget per il mercato estivo


----------



## Raryof (2 Maggio 2019)

Corea del Sud compra il Milan per 718 mln.


----------



## Davide L (2 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Più che altro fanno gli affari loro e da quel che ne posso capire io sono bravi nel farlo.
> 
> Noi siamo una roba diversa...



Piatek e Paquetà?
Le squadre si costruiscono nel tempo, quello che Fassone e Mirabelli e molti altri non hanno capito.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Financial Times, Elliott, proprietario del Milan, ha chiesto un risarcimento da ben 718 mln di euro totali al governo della Corea del Sud accusa di aver interferito in modo illecito nella fusione tra una società del gruppo Samsung Cheil Industries, anch'essa del gruppo Samsung. Fusione avvenuta nel 2015.



E dopo l' Argentina, metteranno in ginocchio la Corea del Sud?

Speriamo non mettano in ginocchio il Milan va, e speriamo che tutto vada bene.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Cause su cause, ma di giocatori forti e di top allenatori nemmeno l'ombra. Elliott mi sa tanto che è un'altro bluff



Alla luce dei fatti, un po' ingrato.

Dagli almeno il beneficio del dubbio.

In 50 giorni di mercato ti hanno preso Higuain, Paquetà e Piatek,


----------



## alcyppa (2 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alla luce dei fatti, un po' ingrato.
> 
> Dagli almeno il beneficio del dubbio.
> 
> In 50 giorni di mercato ti hanno preso Higuain, Paquetà e Piatek,



Vedremo se tra un mese ci sarà Conte o l'ennesima scommessa ridicola sulla panchina del Milan.
Sarà la conferma definitiva.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Vedremo se tra un mese ci sarà Conte o l'ennesima scommessa ridicola sulla panchina del Milan.
> Sarà la conferma definitiva.



Beh, io guardo più ai giocatori che prenderemo invece che all' allenatore.

Pero' il senso è quello. 

VEDREMO è la parola giusta.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, io guardo più ai giocatori che prenderemo invece che all' allenatore.
> 
> Pero' il senso è quello.
> 
> VEDREMO è la parola giusta.



Eh, sono anni che diciamo VEDREMO tra 2-3-4..etc mesi, diamogli il beneficio del dubbio e tutte queste belle cose.

Alla fine però la prendiamo puntualmente sempre nell'ano.
Speriamo che per la legge dei grandi numeri questa volta vada diversamente..


----------



## 6milan (2 Maggio 2019)

Elliot é un fondo speculativo, il nome dice tutto, che ci vogliamo aspettare? Loro col milan vogliono solo guadagnare no divertirsi stop. Aspettano solo il pollo con i soldi disposto a comprare a quanto vogliono loro


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Elliot é un fondo speculativo, il nome dice tutto, che ci vogliamo aspettare? Loro col milan vogliono solo guadagnare no divertirsi stop. Aspettano solo il pollo con i soldi disposto a comprare a quanto vogliono loro



Vero, ma come possono speculare se il milan non vale più di quanto l'hanno pagato? 
Di fatto devono farci crescere e per ora il loro interesse è il nostro interesse. Non c'è altro modo perché il brand Milan possa valere di più.


----------



## 6milan (2 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Vero, ma come possono speculare se il milan non vale più di quanto l'hanno pagato?
> Di fatto devono farci crescere e per ora il loro interesse è il nostro interesse. Non c'è altro modo perché il brand Milan possa valere di più.



Basta andare in CL ed entrare nel giro dove circolano i soldi. Prendi la Roma, Secondo te pallotta nn ci guadagnerà con la vendita?


----------



## Zenos (2 Maggio 2019)

Davide L ha scritto:


> Piatek e Paquetà?
> Le squadre si costruiscono nel tempo, quello che Fassone e Mirabelli e molti altri non hanno capito.



Se continuiamo così anche i Piatek e i Paqueta ci schiferanno.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Eh, sono anni che diciamo VEDREMO tra 2-3-4..etc mesi, diamogli il beneficio del dubbio e tutte queste belle cose.
> 
> Alla fine però la prendiamo puntualmente sempre nell'ano.
> Speriamo che per la legge dei grandi numeri questa volta vada diversamente..



Vero hai ragione, ma questi sono davvero nuovi.

Ripeto, vedremo. I processi alle intenzioni non mi son mai interessati.


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Basta andare in CL ed entrare nel giro dove circolano i soldi. Prendi la Roma, Secondo te pallotta nn ci guadagnerà con la vendita?



No no aspetta.. uno non fa un investimento di 300 e passa milioni per le briciole e con il rischio di non andarci e rimetterci. I fondi speculativi operano su altissimi take profit, non esiste un margine di guadagno inferiore al 50% dell'investimento in un'operazione ad alto rischio come questa.


----------



## wildfrank (2 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Più che altro fanno gli affari loro e da quel che ne posso capire io sono bravi nel farlo.
> 
> Noi siamo una roba diversa...



"Il Milan è una questione di cuore" - _cit_.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Financial Times, Elliott, proprietario del Milan, ha chiesto un risarcimento da ben 718 mln di euro totali al governo della Corea del Sud accusa di aver interferito in modo illecito nella fusione tra una società del gruppo Samsung Cheil Industries, anch'essa del gruppo Samsung. Fusione avvenuta nel 2015.



Ma che c'azzeccano questi col calcio?
Almeno cacciassero i soldi, invece niente, non ce la fanno manco a cacciare il somaro che abbiamo in panchina.


----------

